# Male marble crown tail x female mustard gass halfmoon



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Awww yes!! I just in my room to this! I will keep you all updated!! 😍 both are first timers.


----------



## Sanaltp (Apr 29, 2021)

Delta tail ( male colour is dominant)


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Wow! That's cool!


----------

